# Can I share a sparkly secret?



## sweethavenarts (Jan 4, 2013)

Not only do I soap, I'm a professional face painter. And I've been a theater teacher and a professional seamstress. (My husband jokes that I'm a one woman craft show.) 
After watching a you tube video of someone sprinkling glitter on a log of soap, I cackled maniacally and began making plans. Because I have glitter. Lots of glitter. LOTS AND LOTS of glitter. 
I would like to take a second, though, and BEG you all to use COSMETIC SAFE BODY QUALITY glitter on your soaps. Yes the supper fine glitter at the craft store looks the same, but the ingredients and cut of the glitter is NOT. As professional face painters, we kind of get in a tizzy about using skin safe products. Don't get me started on craft paint used as face paint. :twisted:
I looked at all of my glitters and decided on my Mama Clown White Fairy Dust , which is funny because that's the glitter I use most of the time when face painting. It looks white in the bottle but is almost clear when sprinkled on faces (or soap for that matter) but as soon as you catch the glitter in the light BAM it's shining in blues and reds and greens. I am giggling just thinking about it. I sprinkled some on my soap tonight, I cant wait to see how it looks. 
Buy your Mama clown Glitter at Silly farm: http://www.sillyfarm.com/store/index.php?p=product&id=2467&parent=497
This is a poofer bottle but you can buy in in different sizes, or get the ounce in a screw jar. WARNING: A pound of glitter is a FREEKING LOT of glitter. I've been face painting for over a year and have yet to go through an oz, and I glitter EVERYTHING. 
For the record, Silly farm has TONS more colors of glitter. ALL SKIN SAFE. http://www.sillyfarm.com/store/index.php?p=catalog&parent=496&pg=1
I should stop looking. I don't need more glitter. I don't need more glitter. I don't need, ooo, they have BLACK!!
If you order before Jan 4 11:59 pmEST you can use the code Jan110 for 10% off. 
Now go! Make EVERYTHING sparkle!


----------



## The Chemdawg (Jan 4, 2013)

I like your enthusiasm.

Stay sparkly :wink:


----------



## Genny (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope you show pics of your glittery soap.  It would be interesting to see how it behaves in a high ph environment.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 4, 2013)

As soapers we tend to get in a tizzy about skin safe products, also.:wink:
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 5, 2013)

sweethavenarts; 
I would like to take a second said:


> Actually, I WANT to get you started about using craft paint for face painting.  It is done at our school regularly (like every other week) and I never have liked it.  But have not had anything to "prove" my dislike.  Can you give a good link which I can share with those in charge?


----------



## sweethavenarts (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm running out the door so I will find links later, but if you look up the materials safety sheets on craft paint, they specifically say NOT FOR USE ON SKIN. A snazaroo kit costs just a little more, lasts a long time, and is SAFE. 
OH MY GOSH EVERY OTHER WEEK?!?!?! Yea, let me see if I can find that for you.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2013)

That's an awesome site! Thanks for sharing! I've wanted to learn face painting for years but never went beyond looking at pics, etc. I'd think "Why bother? I couldn't learn to do it because I'm not an artist". But I think I'll show the site to my sister. She used to paint and I'm sure she'll find it interesting.

I have to vehemently agree with thefarmerdaughter about people on this forum getting into a tizzy about only using skin safe ingredients We also stress the importance of following safety guidelines. :wink:

This is just my opinion but I think the glitter on the site is a tad expensive to be putting on soap. I understand why it's more expensive since it's safe to use on lips and eyelids. Of course, the glitter I use probably would work out to be a lot more expensive since I buy it from Sally's Beauty Supply. I bought 8 colors about 2 years ago and have hardly used any of it. A little goes a long, long way. 

The youtube video you watched wouldn't happen to have been one by Sparklebrook,  would it? I think she's changed her username to Missouri River Soap on youtube. Holly is the one that inspired me to start adding glitter to some  batches.


----------

